
Bitcoin and the Future of Money – Lyn Alden and Jeff Booth [video] - jger15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Oy6FPUyAPg
======
knudsen80
Thanks for sharing. Lyn Alden is one of the better independent voices out
there.

